# Work question - Breaks?



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello,

For all you work legal types. My sis has just started working for a well known supermarket chain (4 letters starting and ending with L) and at the moment she is working 10 hour shifts (30 hour contract) but she is only getting 20 min break within that 10 hour shift. Doesn't seem right to me but using Google I have found that 20 mins is all you get for 6 hours work, is this correct?
I mean I used to work in in Retail and in a 7.5 hour shift we got 2 15 min paid breaks and an hour unpaid for our meal (be it lunch or dinner) so working a 10 hour shift you should at least have an hour meal break right? Or is this not the case anymore and is down to the company itself?
Alex


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sadly it seems Lidl are within their rights.

http://www.hse.gov.uk/contact/faqs/workingtime.htm


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I work for a upmarket Shop. For 10 hours I will get either 30 minutes paid and 1 hour unpaid lunch/tea, OR 45 minutes paid! However i think this is well over the legal limit.


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

S63 said:


> Sadly it seems Lidl are within their rights.
> 
> http://www.hse.gov.uk/contact/faqs/workingtime.htm


Yea that is what I found too. Kind of stinks doesn't it?
Alex


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I work 10 hours a day and only get 30 minutes lunch. When I worked 13 hour nights I also got the same.


----------

